# Marengo 2014



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Surprised I haven't seen or heard anyone say anything yet. Should be this weekend. Anyone going? I thought about auctioning off an old shirt from like Marengo 2000 and giving money to Wish I Could. MIMB (and members) has made a donation a few times in the past years. 

So, anyone going?


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------

